# Served with Everards during the 50s & 60s ?



## TILLERSFITTER (Dec 26, 2007)

Trying to find out more about my grandfather Alfie Fisher, served with Everards in the 50s & 60s, was skipper on Amity & Acuity, maybe others.Any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## sternlight (Jun 17, 2007)

*everards*

sir i was with capt Fisher may 1958 on the Arduity as 2nd. mate what do you want to know as it was a long time ago. Peter Garrod.


----------



## Graham Elliott (Apr 2, 2009)

*"Acuity"*



TILLERSFITTER said:


> Trying to find out more about my grandfather Alfie Fisher, served with Everards in the 50s & 60s, was skipper on Amity & Acuity, maybe others.Any help would be very much appreciated


I sailed with Captain Fisher on the "Acuity" from 16th December 1960 to 11th January 1961. I was on leave as a cadet from HMS "Worcester" and sailed as an Ordinary Seaman. I spent much time with him on the bridge. My main memory was the seamen getting the sack in Greenhithe for some reason, they then painted on the bulwark 'Kimber is a b...' (who I think was the acting marine superintendent at the time.) We carried oil cargoes to English and European ports, as well as bunkering a large tanker in the Thames Estuary.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Tillersfitter

I remember posting this way back, PM me if you have found any further info since, it would be interesting to hear more about your Grandfather.

Quote:
_Originally Posted by TILLERSFITTER View Post
A happy Christmas to all, after stumbling across this forum I have been amazed at my ignorence in regards to my grandfathers career in the merchant navy. He was employed by F T Everard in the 1950s and was a skipper during that time, I believe.Does anyone remember serving with him or which ships he was on. His name was Alfred Fisher and any information good or bad would be appreciated.
Welcome aboard Tillersfitter,_


I sailed as second mate under your Grandfather's command on the Acuity and Amity in 1963. He was quite a strict Master but very fair and I learned a lot from him particularly the art of keeping a ship with minimal equipment and old machinery going. In later life, whenever I had an old clunker under management I would ask myself "what would Alfie Fisher have done in this situation" before making a decision.
He was a fine seaman and was a pleasure to sail with.
__________________
If you can't fix it with Duct Tape, you are not using enough


----------



## Graham Elliott (Apr 2, 2009)

*Captain Fisher, Acuity*

Further to my comment on Captain Fisher, I've suddenly realised he's featured in a book I'm writing, "Navigating The Voyage Of Life." I don't think I'll have the book finished until early next year, I'd be very happy to send you a copy! What a surprising coincidence!!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Graham Elliott said:


> Further to my comment on Captain Fisher, I've suddenly realised he's featured in a book I'm writing, "Navigating The Voyage Of Life." I don't think I'll have the book finished until early next year, I'd be very happy to send you a copy! What a surprising coincidence!!


I would be happy to buy a copy when you are finished.


----------



## Steibbs1 (Oct 31, 2012)

We are desperate to read about the Captain Fisher's adventures. Hope you will finish it by this year and release it worldwide.


----------



## Graham Elliott (Apr 2, 2009)

*The Voyage of Life*



Keltic Star said:


> I would be happy to buy a copy when you are finished.


I have finished the book. What are your contact details to send you a copy?

Graham Elliott [email protected]


----------



## Graham Elliott (Apr 2, 2009)

*Captain Fisher "Acuity"*



Keltic Star said:


> I would be happy to buy a copy when you are finished.


What is your postal address to send you a copy of my booklet "The Voyage of Life"


----------

